# Dynamic DNS



## kAmBeR (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich mich bei http://www.dyndns.org regisitert und mir eine Dynamic DNS gamacht.
Früher klappte alles super, wenn ich z.B http://xyz.ath.cx eigegeben hatte, dann konnte ich mein htdocs ordner sehen.

Aber jetzt, wenn ich z.B http://xyz.ath.cx eingeben, dann steht in der Adressenzeile:

http://localhost/bla/bla - was natürlich über andere PC nicht mehr erreichbat ist.

Wo kann der Fehler liegen?

PS:
Verwende Apache + PHP 4.3.4 + MySQL 3.23.49
(alles manuell installiert)

danke im voraus


----------



## meilon (24. März 2004)

hast du denn schon einen virtual host erstellt? Bei mir steht: 
	
	
	



```
<VirtualHost *>
    ServerAdmin *wegen Spambot Secure*
    DocumentRoot /srv/www/htdocs/
    ServerName klink.homelinux.net <-- dyndns hier rein
</VirtualHost>
```
mfg
Klink


----------



## kAmBeR (25. März 2004)

Hi,

klappt leider nicht.
Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Lösung?

THX


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. März 2004)

Du musst DynDNS auch deine dynamische, offizielle IP mitteilen und nicht 127.0.0.1 (= localhost).


----------

